# Google Search Turned Up my real name and user id



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 14, 2007)

I was reading an article about ID theft and how easy it was.  As easy as doing a google search sometimes.

I googled my name and came up with a TUG page with my real name and user id.  Luckily there was no credit card information.  

whoever operates the board should see to it that this kind of personal information cannot be so easily accessed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2007)

What I found, when I searched for your TUG name, was your old TUG profile.  That was info. that you put in your profile when you signed up.  Maybe you didn't know that other Tuggers can see the profiles?  We have profiles on the new board too.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2007)

Echoing what Denise said, that info is from the old BBS that was closed down two years ago. Also, note that it's from the BBS, _not_ from TUG membership records, so there is no danger that there would be any credit card or other info that would be of any use to a scammer or other criminal-type. 

The TUG membership records, which are kept very private and are not even accessible by moderators or administrators, are in a completely different database from the BBS registration records.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2007)

a quick click on your username now gives me all that info =)


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/member.php?u=1866

Rest assured....as stated before....zero information you provide to TUG for membership purposes and or payment information is accessible from the internet.

It is stored in an offline database on a separate machine.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> a quick click on your username now gives me all that info =)
> 
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/member.php?u=1866
> ...



He actually listed his full name and address in his old profile.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2007)

...and I might be wrong, Brian, but I believe the only reason you can see the OP's real name in his profile is because you have moderator/administrator powers. I don't believe other BBS registrants (on this BBS) can see his real name in his profile.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2007)

id often wondered about that...if it was visible or not to non mods/admins.

guess that answers that =)

but in conclusion...TUG does not publish any of your personal information.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2007)

That's one positive improvement (along with many others) of this software over the old BBS. That info isn't available. On the old BBS, anyone could click on the "Info" button in a post and see whatever the user listed as a real name and city.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 14, 2007)

How interesting.  Look what I found here   and had forgotten about it completely.   I did this four years ago when I first signed up with TUG but will remove it right now.  I found another web page too but it wasn't on the first page like this one.

I am glad you posted this.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2007)

why remove it? =)


heck id love to see every user with a website put that page up!  Ill even offer a 6mo renewal for all those that do and send me the link!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Ill even offer a 6mo renewal for all those that do and send me the link!



I'd rather have a free TUG Ad - is that an option?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2007)

absolutely!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> why remove it? =)
> 
> 
> heck id love to see every user with a website put that page up!  Ill even offer a 6mo renewal for all those that do and send me the link!


I already had removed the web page, Brian. I will put it back up again *if* I can use the user name instead of my real name. Is that OK and will I get a six months' renewal extension if I send you the link? I would be paid up for 3 1/2 more years with TUG as I renewed my subscription this week.  The forum is well worth it.  

In the TS4MS profile web page it shows how many referrals we have made.  Is it possible for TUG to do the same thing too?

Also, where can we keep track or find out how many free ads we have left?  I have never used one yet so should have four plus three additional ones for renewing again.  Do they expire after a certain time?


----------



## Mimi (Jun 15, 2007)

I asked that same question once and was told it was my responsibility to keep track of my free ads. Unfortunately, I'm clueless regarding all the people I have referred and how many renewals I have made!   I'm always plugging TUG at the pool and we have a dozen timeshares!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2007)

you can email me at tug@tug2.net for those questions.

Since they arent tied to your BBS memberships...id have to look that up separately.


----------

